# Οι φωνές του Βίσμαρκ, του Μόλτκε και άλλα παλιά καλούδια



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

Από τη ΝΥΤ


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2012)

Στο άρθρο λέει:
But their contents remained unknown until last year, when Jerry Fabris, the curator at the Edison laboratory, used a playback device called the _Archeophone_ to trace the grooves of 12 of the 17 cylinders in the box and convert the analog electrical signals into broadcast WAV files. 

Βλέπω στη Βικι ότι πρόκειται για γαλλική πατέντα: "Archéophone" is the registered French trademark for the machine. 
Η συσκευή είναι σύγχρονος φωνογράφος κυλίνδρου.


----------

